# Plastic film won't come off tub?!?



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

You might try heating the plastic with a heat gun or hair dryer. It may help, it may not, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

If heating it doesn't do it, try WD-40, which as you may know is actually a solvent, not a lubricant. I know that WD works well for removing new window stickers for instance. It may work for this too.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## WJKovacks (Jan 20, 2011)

WD40 won't affect acrylic either - right? Gotta confirm that


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

A wood scraper can scratch an acrylic tub surface.

The plastic film probably got stale after the tub sat unsold in a warehouse or stockroom for a long time.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Hmm, don't know. Filling it with soapy hot water may do the trick for the areas that get submerged. If you try it, and it makes the plastic turn loose, do not let pieces of plastic clog the drain.

I think I would be careful with the heat from a hair dryer or heat gun on the tub.


----------



## WJKovacks (Jan 20, 2011)

Went back to the place where I bought the tub and asked the installation guys. They said a hairdryer should do it but nothing hotter. I would never try a heat gun with an acrylic tub. I'll try later and update the post to let you know if it worked or not.


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

A bathtub is such a huge hassle to replace if anything goes wrong. I would contact the manufacturer of the tub and get their official recommendation on how to remove the film.

HRG


----------



## WJKovacks (Jan 20, 2011)

Filled the tub with hot water and that took all the film on the inside off no problems. Hair dryer works on the outside, but it's slow going. Still, it is going.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the update.

Might be worth a shot to drape a warm moist towel over the parts you can to to loosen the plastic.


----------



## WJKovacks (Jan 20, 2011)

I was thinking of a hot wet towel or even a heating pad on low (although not at the same time as I'm not into potential electrocution).


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Not into much of anything electrical around a bath tub/shower. I just don't like the idea of maybe touching a faucet anything electrical.


----------



## elroy66 (Jan 25, 2015)

*Acetone takes film off acrylic tub*

This happened with my Maxx tub. After installation, i noticed months later that the film had not been peeled off the bottom. (didn't notice at first cause it was clear and clean; as it got dirty, i saw it) By then, it would not peel off and the hot towel / blow dryer thing did not work. and as it was acrylic, i was afraid to experiment. i emailed the manufacturer and they said acetone / fingernail polish remover would take it off. i had to pour it on -- (as opposed to wipe) but as soon as i did, the film released and peeled off / fell off with no problem. took only a minute or two. i know this is an old post -- but this is the only place on the internet where i saw the issue even raised.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks to the op'er for posting this. I had lost it from my favorites.


----------



## douglasN (10 mo ago)

Don't know if anyone still interested, but I've manage to remove the film by rubbing liquid hydrocarbon on top of it, after a few minutes, they just peel right off


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

douglasN said:


> Don't know if anyone still interested, but I've manage to remove the film by rubbing *liquid hydrocarbon* on top of it, after a few minutes, they just peel right off


Ok, I'll bite.


----------

